# Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?



## Assassins (17. März 2019)

*Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*

Ich persönlich möchte das ein Spiel so realistisch wie möglich aussieht für mich Sol ein spiel wie ein Film aussehen meint ihr mit diesem bewegungsunschärfe Effekt wird das erreicht die meinungen im Netz sind so 50/50 was meint ihr



PS Legasthenie ihr wisst bescheid


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*

Warum probierst es nicht einfach aus, was für dich funktioniert.
Deswegen sind die Meinungen auch so verschieden, nicht jeder mag die Bewegungsunschärfe in Spielen.


----------



## Assassins (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum probierst es nicht einfach aus, was für dich funktioniert.
> Deswegen sind die Meinungen auch so verschieden, nicht jeder mag die Bewegungsunschärfe in Spielen.



Ich hab hald ein Video gesehen von gta 5 mit Bewegungsunschärfe sieht total wie ein Film aus weißt du

Denkst du das wen Bewegungsunschärfe aktiviert ist man eigentlich noch ein Unterschied verspürt zwichen 30 und 999 fps durch den Effekt solte ja rein visuell alles gleich scharf aussehen nur hald das 999 fps flüssiger sind oder verstehe ich Dan mal wieder was falsch?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*



Assassins schrieb:


> Ich hab hald ein Video gesehen von gta 5 mit Bewegungsunschärfe sieht total wie ein Film aus weißt du
> 
> Denkst du das wen Bewegungsunschärfe aktiviert ist man eigentlich noch ein Unterschied verspürt zwichen 30 und 999 fps durch den Effekt solte ja rein visuell alles gleich scharf aussehen nur hald das 999 fps flüssiger sind oder verstehe ich Dan mal wieder was falsch?



Selbst mit Motion Blur siehst du definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 1000 FPS. Selbst der Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 FPS ist sichtbar.

Außerdem ist Motion Blur immer aktiv, man sieht es nur nicht immer.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*

Nein, tut es nicht. Das liegt daran, dass ein Spiel, welches nur mit 24fps läuft, immer noch völlig anders aussieht als ein Film:

1) Wenn die Grafikkarte ausgelastet ist und nur 24fps hat, werden diese vermutlich verschiedene Frametimes haben. Wenn diese dann noch auf die Bildwiederholrate eines Monitors treffen, werden die Einzelbilder für unterschiedlich lange Zeiten angezeigt. Dadurch wirkt das Bild viel weniger flüssig als bei einem Film mit 24fps, wo die Frametimes identisch sind.

2) Bei Filmen werden aus diesen Gründen meist schnelle Kamerabewegungen vermieden. Die sehen halt einfach nicht gut aus. Manche machen noch horizontale Kameraschwenks, auf welchen man quasi nichts sehen kann weil sie so matschig sind. Das fällt aber meist nur Leuten auf, die besseres gewöhnt sind, danach lässt es sich aber nicht mehr übersehen.


----------



## Assassins (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*

Alles klar man kann also sagen man hat nie genug fps das es perfekt ist prima am besten lassen wir es alle mim zocken man kann es ja nie jemand recht machen man freut sich über 60 fps in einem game weiß aber das 999999999 fps erst perfekt sind ist doch zum kotzen


----------



## fipS09 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*



Assassins schrieb:


> Alles klar man kann also sagen man hat nie genug fps das es perfekt ist prima am besten lassen wir es alle mim zocken man kann es ja nie jemand recht machen man freut sich über 60 fps in einem game weiß aber das 999999999 fps erst perfekt sind ist doch zum kotzen


Warum? Warum muss man immer das Optimum haben? Der Vorteil wird übrigens immer kleiner, der Unterschied zwischen 144 und 240 ist viel kleiner als zwischen 60 und 144FPS.
Für 90% der Singleplayer Spiele sind 60FPS+ (am besten mit Gsync/FreeSync) vollkommen in Ordnung, für den Rest stell ich halt sie Settings in Spielen runter bis ich 144FPS habe.


----------



## 0ssi (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*



Assassins schrieb:


> für mich Sol ein spiel wie ein Film aussehen


Meinst du jetzt ein Film der in 24p also mit *24FPS* läuft ? Moderne TV's haben doch eine Zwischenbildberechnung (nutze ich bereits seit 2008) wodurch Filme mit z.B. *60FPS* laufen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt ein Film der in 24p also mit *24FPS* läuft ? Moderne TV's haben doch eine Zwischenbildberechnung (nutze ich bereits seit 2008) wodurch Filme mit z.B. *60FPS* laufen.



Und dadurch dann leider meist aussehen wie TV-Soaps aus den 80ern


----------



## Jimiblu (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*

Bewegungsunschärfe ist für mich Abfall (Nadinethebrain.jpg)

Diese Bewegungsunschärfe ist Kameras inhärent, nicht aber dem menschlichen Auge. Wenn die Bewegungen also möglichst realistisch aussehen sollen muss diese Unschärfe weg. Das liegt daran, dass man als Mensch nicht wie eine Kamera ausschließlich den Kopf dreht und ein starres Sichtfeld hat, sondern die Augen sich ja auch bewegen, und zwar ruckartig und nicht fließend. Deshalb nimmtan auch die Bewegung zwischen den einzelnen Focuspunkten nicht unscharf wahr, da diese zeitlich zu kurz sind um bewusst wahrgenommen zu werden.
Deshalb: nein, Bewegungsunschärfe mag ich nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*

Die meisten Spiele haben eine schlechte Implementierung von Motion Blur. Es gibt allerdings auch einige gute Ansätze. Ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass ich das genauso wenig wie G Sync nutze. Ich spiele am liebsten mit ULMB.


----------



## 0ssi (17. März 2019)

*AW: Findet ihr mit  Bewegungsunschärfe in spielen sieht ein Spiel noch eher wie ein Film aus?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und dadurch dann leider meist aussehen wie TV-Soaps aus den 80ern


Das kommt auf die Sehgewohnheiten an. Für mich sehen Filme mit Zwischenbildberechnung normal aus und 24p ist eine Ruckelorgie.


----------

